# Pics of my car w and w/o wing...



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK I am torn, I think I like it without the wing.... (click on the pic for a larger view)


----------



## kick (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmm.... It does look pretty clean like that. Now I'm torn too. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> OK I am torn, I think I like it without the wing.... (click on the pic for a larger view)


Leave the wing off during the week, and put it on, on the wekends.

Personally I like the SAP wing. Not crazy about the stock wing.

I'd leave it on though. back end side shot, it looks like a Honda.


----------



## kick (Aug 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Leave the wing off during the week, and put it on, on the wekends.
> 
> Personally I like the SAP wing. Not crazy about the stock wing.
> 
> I'd leave it on though. back end side shot, it looks like a Honda.


Hondas have wings 

I probably would leave the spoiler on. But the side profile with it off is pretty nice looking.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

kick said:


> Hondas have wings


My son's doesn't.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe without the wing though, the GTO won't be confused for a riced up Grand-AM or a Cavalier.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I never liked the side view wingless.

I think on the '04 u can ( not that i would ) get away with a wingless goat (at least more so than an '05). With the '05 the wing compliments the raised hood....and also in the back the big plastic 'GTO' fascia and the pipes...I just don't think that it looks well without the wing especially compared to the '04 set up (both front and back).

HOWEVER, that's my opinion. To me some cars need a wing/spoiler while some look good or better without one. IMO I need a wing on this goat. Just like my Camaro, that tiny little wing makes a killer difference, but without it....


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

You know what I think,,no wing,no emblems,no nada,, just sleek metal and a big motor..


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well... One benefit is a better view of the back when looking through rearview mirror... Here is a different angle.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the Pics . As a Quicksilver Goater I now have what we all want when it comes to mods - with and without pics. :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK...I my mind is made up. *Spoiler is off*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Well... One benefit is a better view of the back when looking through rearview mirror... Here is a different angle.


 :agree 

The wing does obstruct the view out the back


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Your call. Personally, I like the wing. Helps balance the look of the car from the side -- as there's an overall increase from the nose of the car back to the tail. 

However, different points of view make the planet spin -- so go for whatever you want. If you need to buy something to fill in the mounting holes, try http://www.bumperplugs.com. Good luck!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the wing too. It helps take some of the "Lozenge" shape off the car.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Keep the wing off. The car looks a lot more sophisticated, less Pontiac and more upscale.

If I could justify the expense, I'd have mine removed and the holes professionally filled and paint the deck lid.

Maybe someday.....


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I am wingless and like it a lot. I bought Hole Plugs at Home Depot, primed them, painted them metalic black and pushed them into the holes. No one seems to notice them or if they do I think they think the plugs belong there.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I will put plugs in temporailly, I will be getting body shop quotes this week to fill and paint. I just want it to look factory.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> OK...I my mind is made up. *Spoiler is off*


Good man.

The only way to go...it goes a long way towards washing off the cheap-looking Pontiac-ness!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I still see some leftover "Pontiacness" on the side of your car ! 
:lol: :lol: 
Any luck finding the emblem?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> I still see some leftover "Pontiacness" on the side of your car !
> :lol: :lol:
> Any luck finding the emblem?


 :lol: 

Smart ass.

I may go for side marker lamps when I have the time to source 'em and figure out how to wire them. Think is-- we're still stuck with the nasty twin-kidney and rasied mount for the red wedgie on the nose! I ain't dropping at least $1k for a painted clip, either!  

I forgot about looking for that airbag emblem. I'm sure I have it, though. Will do so tonight....sorry about that!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> we're still stuck with the nasty twin-kidney and rasied mount for the red wedgie on the nose!
> 
> I forgot about looking for that airbag emblem. I'm sure I have it, though. Will do so tonight....sorry about that!


Thanks for looking, as for th nose,I am picking up a used one and gonna try my hand at cutting out the center section then coming up with some kind of grille to cover the whole opening. I think it will look better than either nose. Well at least to me!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Thanks for looking, as for th nose,I am picking up a used one and gonna try my hand at cutting out the center section then coming up with some kind of grille to cover the whole opening. I think it will look better than either nose. Well at least to me!


  

Woah.

I like.

Done properly, that would be quite the sweet mod...


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

*aero dynamics of spoiler??*

ok men whats your take on this do you think that taking the spoiler off affects the handeling any on the car?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

shortmancan said:


> ok men whats your take on this do you think that taking the spoiler off affects the handeling any on the car?


Pffft.

That spoiler is as useless as Pamela Anderson's need for talent.

It's strictly a nod to the plasticy Pontiac tack-ons of the past.

This has been discussed ad nauseum:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=902&page=4&pp=10&highlight=spoiler+aerodynamics


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Thanks for looking, as for th nose,I am picking up a used one and gonna try my hand at cutting out the center section then coming up with some kind of grille to cover the whole opening. I think it will look better than either nose. Well at least to me!



OK...I absolutely love that.... I will see if the body shop can do that for me when they plug the spoiler holes.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

cutting the middle out is the easy part,,creating a decent looking grille is the hard part!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> cutting the middle out is the easy part,,creating a decent looking grille is the hard part!



Exactly. It wouldn't be easy...though I know of some very nice sstl grating out there. But man...it might be a neat, cheaper way of fixing the Distributor's nose rather than swapping out for a Monaro clip...

Curse you! :rofl: 

BTW I _do_ have the HSV airbag cover emblem. PayPal me $20 and I'll mail it tomorrow...PM me if you're interested!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Done!



Got it! Going out tomorrow (sorry- missed the mailman).

Check your PM for install instructions / suggestions, and thanks!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

shortmancan said:


> ok men whats your take on this do you think that taking the spoiler off affects the handeling any on the car?


we should have had lincoln take a few runs with the spoiler on and off.


----------

